# Body off frame question



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys. I am about to lift the body off the frame on my project. I have a question regarding supporting the body. I am installing the body supports across the doors and an "X" form from side to side. My question is this, is a square frame made from 4x4's strong enough to support the body once it is off the chassis? I was thinking of bolting 4 4"x4" beams together to make a frame for the body to sit on while I work on the chassis. Any opinions on using a 4x4 frame to support the body once it is off the chassis?


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

4x4's are plenty strong enough if you put one two by four vertical under each cross beam you'll be fine.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Agree with SCG. The body is really not that heavy. 4x4s will support it. That said, it would be nice to have 2x10s attached to the inside the length of your 4x4 box positioned to sit exactly where the frame runs from fire wall to rear wheel well. The center of gravity is towards the rear wheel wells, so make the box long enough to fit a support back by the trunk to keep it from tipping back. Oh, and of course, put some good swivel wheels on it to roll it around. Matt


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is something I put together in 08,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Now _that's_ slick!!! But the work area is way too clean!!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

05GTO said:


> Here is something I put together in 08,


Very nice. Simple but effective. Only one question...how in the heck did you get the car body up on to that nifty stand. I was thinking of a stationary rack. No matter what rack I go with, I have not totally figured out how to get car body onto a rack of any kind. I have a couple theories, but theory and application may not coincide.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm thinking that it may involve some beers!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

And at least 3 guys, besides yourself, to drink the beer. Matt


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay guys, you are not being very helpful with suggestion of beers......but point taken


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mr. V....I used 2" ratchet straps under my car with some 1 1/4 pipe in the rafters to support it when I didn't have it on stands. You could raise it with them but it would take some time and effort. 

Separating the body from the frame is honestly best done with some friends (at least three) but don't break out the beer until the job is done. :cheers


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Mr. V....I used 2" ratchet straps under my car with some 1 1/4 pipe in the rafters to support it when I didn't have it on stands. You could raise it with them but it would take some time and effort.
> 
> Separating the body from the frame is honestly best done with some friends (at least three) but don't break out the beer until the job is done. :cheers


That was actually one of my theories. However, my garage has a finished ceiling, so no exposed rafters. I did think of bolting a strong pulley to the garage ceiling, then bolting a hook to the garage floor, then using straps on car connected to a cable, which would be connected to my 4 ton ratchet winch. But the flaw in my theory is that I am not sure how much body alone weighs or how much the rafters can hold. 

I guess I will find 3 buddies with strong backs and weak minds to help lift...yes, there will be beer (and likely pizza too) as payment.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

V.

I used my engine hoist on the front at the firewall and the back half of a rotisserie to lift high enough to roll the cart under the body.


----------



## CSlitherGo (Jul 19, 2009)

a home made rotisserie will make any work on the under side much easier. I have used one on the last few projects to save my back and eyes. They work great. 4x4 post should be way more than enough but thats how I build things also, twice as strong as needed.


----------

